# aquaclay



## Ian D (Mar 12, 2008)

hi everyone, i have recently got 2 bags of aquaclay for a new 3ft planted tank setup. i was wondering if the aquaclay capped off with gravel will be sufficient enough to help support plants or would it be better to mix it with laterite or something similar to help the plants. i have tried to find information on whats actually in the bags of aquaclay property wise but can't find out anything. has anyone used this stuff or could tell me what it's like. once it's in my tank it will be a pain to change so any information would be of great help. thanks , IanD


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

never heard of aquaclay what company makes it?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Is this it? http://www.keetonaqua.com/products.asp?product=AquaclayGound10L
It seems to be a German product unlikely to be available in many places in the USA. I had never heard of it.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah thats the stuff mentioned in the link above. i have found out it's a bit of a pain in the you know what. light and it's easy to disturb and your plants keep coming loose. i'm going to mix it with some other substrate and use it as a bottom layer topped with ordinary gravel.


----------

